# early pg test 1st response



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi ruth
can you tell me i tested early 10dpt and got neg with 1st response .........
am i clutching at straws hoping to get bfp or could i still have late implantation..not supposed to test till mothers day 6th march. or is it all over?
whats the chances
thanks for you time 
marzy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You're testing too early. Try to hang on until Thursday before testing again.

Ruth


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks ruth that makes me feel positive
marzy


----------



## icebaby (Feb 21, 2005)

Marzy

What you doing hun? Don't torment yourself! You must be patient and let mother nature do her thing. I know that its hard but don't for get our hormones change on a daily basis and your HCG level may not show so soon and remember everyone is different its not all text book.

Try to be positive and we are all here for you.

I'll keep fingers crossed for you and pray for your BFP!

  

Icebaby


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks icebaby..
you are a tower of strenghth
xx marzy


----------

